# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Projekt për një restaurim ndërtese

## drini_në_TR

Mendova të postoj projektin në të cilin po punoj tani para se të jetë përfunduar. Meqë tani jemi disa që merremi me Arkitekturë (unë, DonAlda, Kaçaku1, dhe Kaçaku Basket) mendova që do të ishte interesant të shihja edhe mendimet tuaja, por edhe të kujt është i interesuar, gjatë zhvillimit të projektit. Ky është edhe shpjegimi:

*The Bughouse - Për të Strehuar Artet* 

Qyteti i Pico Rivera është duke menduar që të zhvendos qëndrën e tyre për Artet në një vënd të ri të ashtu quajtur "Bughouse" (shtëpia e instekteve). Bughouse është një ndërtesë komerçiale e lënë pas dore që njëherë e një kohë funksiononte si një ndërtesë për Agrikulturë për rajonin që 90-70 vjet më parë ishte i pazhvilluar i Pico Riveras. Kështu që projekti konsiston në ristaurimin e ksaj ndërtese dhe në rikthimin e saj si një qëndër Arti për ktë qytet.

Ndërsa është shumë e rëndësishme që të streohet "programi", kryebashkiaku ka pyetur përpikmërisht që ky projekt jo vetëm të tërheq vizitues lokalë, por edhe banorë të komunitetit të madh të Los Angeles-it. At'herë dizajnimi duhet të jetë bashkohor por në të njëjtën kohë të ruaj atributet historike të ndërtesës. 

Nga ndërtesa mund të bëhen shumë ndryshime, por struktura bazë duhet të ruhet e pa prekur, kjo nënkupton: kollonat mbajtëse, "rafters" (s'e di sesi thuhet në Shqip :() të çatisë, dhe pjesë të fasadave. Mund të bëhen ndërhyrje, të hiqen mure, të shtohen hapsira, por në një mas e cila mund të përkujtoj ndërtesën e vjetër.

Programi bazë është ky:

* Galeri Qëndrore - 1000-2000 sq. ft., lartësia e mureve 12ft, pa dritare
* Qëndër më e vogël Galerie për Komunitetin 2-300 sq. ft.
* Hapsirë për orendi të ndryshme
* Studio Pikture/Vizatimi
* Studio Qeramike
* Hapsirë shumëfonskionale - për kompjutera, leksione, Filma, prezantime, etj
* 2 Zyra
* Qëndër e vogël Informimi për dy punonjës
* Dyqan i vogël për të shitur sende për Artin
* Magazinë e vogël
* Hapsirë në oborr për çaste të veçanta
* Banjo
* Guzhinë
* Dhomë e vogël për bashkbisedim
* Hyrje mikpritëse
* Hapsirë në oborr për të bërë Skulptura.

----------------------------------------------------

Megjithëse kam kaluar në atë lagje dhe kam pyetur njërëz të ndryshëm, prap nuk e kam kuptuar pse e thërrasin "The Bughouse." Megjithatë ky projekt do të prezantohet në Bashkinë e Pico Riveras përballë Bashkiakut të qytetit, punonjësve të tanishëm në qëndrën e Artit në qytet, përballë disa Arkitektëve, dhe përballë disa nxënësve të shkollës së mesme në ktë qytet. Kjo ndërtesë është në pronësi të L.A. County-it, dhe mund t'u shitet shumë lirë qytetit të Pico Riveras. Projekti kur të prezantohet do të jetë veçse një ide se çfarë mund të bëhet me ktë godinë e lënë pas dore, por nëse një projekt nga ne studentët e klasës së dizajnimit pëlqehet vërtetë, ata (drejtuesit e qëndrës së Artit në Pico Rivera) mund të vendosin që të sjellin në jetë një prej projekteve tona. Gjithnjë varet sesa e kanë mundësinë me buxhetin e tyre. 

Është një projekt me të vërtetë frymëzues për mua :).

Harta se ku ndodhet godina.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Pamje ajrore e godinës:

----------


## drini_në_TR

Pamje e Godinës nga trutuari:

----------


## drini_në_TR

Rruga që të çon brënda... dhe që unë kalova telat që të bëja fotografitë :) :

----------


## drini_në_TR

Brënda truallit dhe tek fundi i ksaj rrugice në të. Ndërtesa është 171 ft e gjatë.

----------


## drini_në_TR

Fasada e mbrapshtme; gjerësia e ndërtesës është 46 ft:

----------


## drini_në_TR

Pamje prespektive e saj:

----------


## drini_në_TR

Dritaret, kollonat, dhe çatia nga ana tjetër e rrugicës;
Së shpejti do të mundohem të postoj edhe planet e godinës ekzisuese:

----------


## drini_në_TR

Struktura, ose "framing" e çatisë:

----------


## drini_në_TR

Skicime të mijat preliminare me "chorcles"; kam si ide që të ndërhy në mes të godinës me një strukturë të re. Ky është pakashumë ekspolirimi, por edhe i fasadës :):

----------


## drini_në_TR

Eksplorime në hapsirë:

----------


## drini_në_TR

Tjetër eksplorim:

----------


## drini_në_TR

Ide për Planimetrinë. Pjesa qëndrore është edhe galeria. Vija e zezë në qëndër është mbikalimi për të cilin do flas më poshtë:

----------


## drini_në_TR

Skicimi që bëra dje. Ka si ide të bëj një mbikalim të varur në qëndër të secilës "rafter" (prap s'e di sesi ta them në Shqip :( ). Mbikalimi fillon që në hyrje dhe shkon gjeri në fund, duke i dhënë mundësinë kalimtarit që të shoh se çfarë ndodh në secilën klasë. Në qëndër do të jetë galeria dhe aty po punoj në definimin e një forme të re, dhe të një kalimi më të thyer organisht. Skica është një prospektivë ballore e çatisë por pa materialet mbuluese, veçse struktura e saj:

----------


## DonAlda

Pershendetje Drini ne LA,

Motoja ime rreth arkitektures eshte egzagjerimi (shpresoj qe kjo e fundit te jete nje fjale ne shqip se e kam harruar fare!!!).

Me pelqejne skicat e tua, jane nje fillim i mbare. 

Nje ide qe me erdhi kur pashe skicat e tua (vizatimin e trete ne skicen epare, dhe skicen e fundit) mund te jete qe struktura e nderteses se vjeter te reflektohet dhe jashte duke e kthyher strukturen ne ca si kembe insektesh ne forma triangles me gjatesi te ndryshme qe projektojne ne drejtime te ndryshme. Ca prej tyre mund te mbajne (support) ndertesen e re dhe ca prej ketyre legeve mund te reflektohen jashte ndertesave per estetike. 

Nuk e di se me sa qartesi po shpjegohem!

----------


## Rrap Cungu

Hahaha...
A dini çka Drin e ti tjetra arkitekte...ju kujdesuni të bëheni arkitektë të mirë dhe të krenohemi me ju, kurse unë do të kujdesem të mos harroni shqipen...ok, a pajtoheni, hahaha.
Don Alda nuk ishte e sigurt për fjalën egzagjerim...po, kjo është medet një "barbarizëm" e përdoret në shqip...kurse sa për "rafter" që të "ka humbur" nga kujtesa, në shqip mund të thuash  TRA, BINAR ...por në këtë rast fjala është për "tra"...

Ju përshëndes dhe merrini këto me një dozë të dyfishuar të humorit tim...
Suksese me projektet tuaja.
Rrapi i moçëm 100 vjet.;)
-----------------
hehe...edhe një sqarim, se nuk e pash më herët, jo "triangle" por trekëndësh...
hahahaha

----------


## drini_në_TR

Don Alda të falemnderit për idenë. Edhe ty Rrap i moçëm, redaktor i fjalëve tona (p.s. humor i trefishëm :)). 

Alda, ki kujdes me ekzagjerimin sepse nganjëherë mund të të godas si bomerang. Ndërtesat e ekzagjeruara nuk do të thotë që janë edhe më të mira, thjeshtësia nganjëherë është më e bukur, dhe gjithashtu ndërtesat e ekzagjeruara janë edhe më të vështira për t'u ndërtuar. Besoj se e ke fjalën për *Deconstructionismin* si psh Frank Ghery, etj etj. 

Bëra një kërkim më të thellë që të gjeja një ide bazë ku të bazoj formën e re, dhe po citoj gjërat më të rëndësishme që mësova për qytetin ku ndodhet, pra për Pico Riveran:

1. Përpara se të vinin Spanjollët, dhe më pas Amerikanët në Kaliforni, kjo pjesë e Kalifornisë Jugore ka pas qënë banuar nga një fis Indian të quajtur *"Awignas"*. Kur erdhën Spanjollët nga Meksika, ata besuan se me ktë rast ishte edhe fillimi i botës për ta, duke e thirrur *"Sejat"*, e cila për ta është vëndi ku bletët gërrmojnë dhe brimojnë në tokë. Kjo është veçse një legjendë për atë zonë, por mua m'u duk shumë e rëndësishme për projektin tim. 

2. Qyteti i Pico Rivera's u bashkua nga dy qytezat e vogla që ishin të ngjitura pranë: Qyteti i Pio Picos (guvernatori i fundit i Kalifornisë nën Meksikën), dhe qyteti i Riveras, për vetë arsyen sepse ishte midis dy lumenjve: Rio Hando, dhe San Gabriel (rivera do të thotë toka midis dy lumenëve). Dmth Pico + Rivera formoj qytetin e 61-të në L.A. county në vitin 1958 të quajtur Pico Rivera. 

3. Ndërtesa që do rinovohet ishte një ndërtesë ku bëheshin pesticided kundra insekteve që hanin bimët e mbjelluar përreth zonës së Pico Rirveras. Kjo zonë, gjeri para luftës së dytë botërore ishte një zonë agrikulturike.

Nga të gjitha kto, dhe nga forma e *trarëve* (falemnderit Rrap :)) të strukturës së ndërtesës unë mendova *pilivesën* si qënien organike ku më së shumti do ta bazoj shtesën në ndërtesë për disa arsye shumë të qëlluara:

Pilivesa ka dy krahë në të dy anët:
- Qytezat  :Pico + Rivera
- Lumenjtë:San Gabriel + Rio Hondo

Pilivesa ka tre këmbë në të dy anët:
- tre trarë në perëndim + tre trarë në lindje,

Pilivesa ka një bisht të gjatë:
-ky do jetë edhe mbikalimi nëpër trarët

Pilivesa ka tre pjesë të rëndësishme në anën organike:
- Kokën + kraharorin e gjelbër + bishtin = hyrja qëndrore + galeritë për të ekspozuar + klasat e Artit.

Pilivesa është një instekt që ha mizat, mushkonjat, etj etj, pra që ka një funksion pakashumë si pesticidi (pra si ndërtesa origjinale). Gjithashtu Pilivesa është një insekt që jeton pranë ujit të liqenit ose lumit, që në ktë rast qyteti ku bëhet fjalë është midis dy lumenjve. 
Pakashumë nënkuptohet pse është Pilivesa besoj :).

----------


## drini_në_TR

Kjo është edhe hyrja e ndërtesës, e fotografuar nga një "study model" siç i themi në anglisht, dhe është ndërtesa  vetëm me trarët. Siç mund të shihet në qëndër ka filluar ta zmadhoj, dhe është aty ku po eksperimentoj me formën. Mynyra sesi janë vënë trarët formon edhe këmbët e pilivesës :)

----------


## drini_në_TR

pamja qëndrore ku po mundohem të bëj formën dhe hapsirën e re, :)

----------


## drini_në_TR

Çfarë më shtyn ta mbaroj sa më shpejt projektin është edhe fakti se ksaj rradhe është pakashumë, projekt i "vërtetë", pra jo një e dhënë imagjinative si projektet e tjera. Duke kërkuar rastësisht në websitin e qytetit të Pico Riveras pash diçka që më la gojhapur në faqen e *"upcomming events"*: kliko këtu për kurjozitet (është "a new center for the Arts, dmth klasa ime ;)).

Do vazhdoj edhe më tej, por ky është edhe "study model" në tërërsi:

----------

